# OBDII to Bluetooth



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

Has anyone got an OBDII to Bluetooth adapter? If so did you have to buy it online or find it at a brick and mortar store?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i actually just bought one this week from amazon fro 27 dollars. It works perfectly!! very cool to look at boost,torque and hp. Now I wish i had a big screen to display it on!!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Cruzeman- You have an Android system, don't you? The bluetooth adapter doesn't work with the Rev app for iPhone, I would have to get the wifi adapter, which is MUCH more expensive... I think I'll just wait until it's time for an upgrade through AT&T and switch to Android. Or I could just get a tablet.... lol.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

yes, i have the thunderbolt. cheap obd2 adapter with torque app works great.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> yes, i have the thunderbolt. cheap obd2 adapter with torque app works great.


you can get instant MPG with the OBD2 right?


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

These seem like a great idea.

Help me understand why one of these won't work with the Trifecta tune instead of spending $200 on the cable?


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*cruzeman*

Who did you order it from on Amazon?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I ordered the ELM327 model from buy.com for like $30 including shipping. Using Torque on my Droid X. Awesome App, love the IAT measurement


----------



## zbhover (Jun 19, 2011)

I bought one of the cheap ones off of amazon, it was the XITECH ELM327 and was around 40 bucks. When it worked it seemed to work good, but sometimes I'd plug it in and it would work, sometimes it would work VERY slow, and sometimes it would just throw errors and not work at all. When it did work it only lasted about 10 minutes and then started throwing errors.....


I sent it back and got a refund and bought a good obd II bluetooth adapter, its the OBDLink bluetooth adapter and was like $100 on sale (normally like $150) There are two other name brand, non knockoffs out there too, both around the same price, and I have herd good things about all 3. I got the OBDLink because it was supposed to have the fastest update rate.

I've never had a problem with my OBDLink and its MUCH faster than the cheap one when it worked.... I bought it mainly for the instant MPG and also just because its a cool toy  I'm sure it will come in handy working on other cars too.

One day when I get some time I'll make a short video showing how well it works.....


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> yes, i have the thunderbolt. cheap obd2 adapter with torque app works great.


Hey Cruzeman, I have the Thunderbolt too. I should have the cheap ELM327 adapter next week. I'll post my experiences. I'll have to try it on my current car first....I should have my Cruze within a week or so. It is en route via rail as I type!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

This is the one I bought 
Bluetooth ELM 327 Scanner OBDII PC Car Diagnostic:Amazon:Electronics

And yes it gives you the instant mpg's but it was off from the cars reading. Car was always a few ticks higher .


----------



## HalfMoon (Jul 16, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> yes, i have the thunderbolt. cheap obd2 adapter with torque app works great.


+1 on Torque.

I've used it on my Corvette, Xterra and on my previous Hyundai Genesis Coupe 3.8. Glad to know it works with the Cruze as well.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm thinking of just buying an old android phone just to use that app, lol.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*cruzeman*

Website link doesn't work. Can you try again with a direct copy of the url?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Goto amazon and search elm327 and its the one for 27.49


----------



## HalfMoon (Jul 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I'm thinking of just buying an old android phone just to use that app, lol.



Get a tablet, it works on my Thunderbolt and DroidX, but is awesome and easy to read on the Xoom.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*cruzeman*

Thanks. The exact price was the clue. Ordered.


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

Spent $85 and got the Kiwi. 

Didn't want a cheap adaptor crashing the can bus...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Bought mine from amazon for 27 dollars and works perfectly


----------



## brulaz (Aug 6, 2011)

On the gauges screen, mine is showing vacuum, not boost. Haven't figured out how to get boost yet. Possible?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

when you hit the gas it changes to boost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brulaz (Aug 6, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> when you hit the gas it changes to boost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ohhhhh! I didn't notice! Thanks ...


----------



## Mikesus (Aug 4, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Bought mine from amazon for 27 dollars and works perfectly


And a bunch of em do, they just don't have any quality control. If it wasn't something I was plugging into the OBD, I would take a chance, but I have had OBD plug ins do wonky things. (scangauge I had tripped a ton of errors in my Prius once...) Given that folks have had problems with the cheap Chinese adaptors, I wouldn't want to find out they missed a protection diode and I fry something cuz I wanted to save a couple of bucks.


----------



## Rysjimmy1994 (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine shows vaccum all the time. At idle it shows -20 psi and the most I closest I have gotten to positive pressure was -1 psi. Droid X. Any suggestions?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Rysjimmy1994 said:


> Mine shows vaccum all the time. At idle it shows -20 psi and the most I closest I have gotten to positive pressure was -1 psi. Droid X. Any suggestions?


are you driving the 1.8l? lol


----------



## Rysjimmy1994 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wait... the 1.8 doesnt have boost?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

The 1.8 is not a turbocharged engine... If you showed boost at all, I'd be amazed. (the boost reading is showing what your turbo is doing.)


----------



## Rysjimmy1994 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was joking... Sorry I know it doesnt come across that way... Anyhow. Whats the deal with this?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Rysjimmy1994 said:


> I was joking... Sorry I know it doesnt come across that way... Anyhow. Whats the deal with this?


I wouldnt have a clue as to what your issue is. I have the 27 dollar adaptor from amazon and an htc thunderbolt and its perfect. Do the other gauges seem to be accurate?


----------



## Rysjimmy1994 (Jul 21, 2011)

Trans temp and engine coolant all seem to be correct.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Anybody use the Heads Up Display with the torque app? It's really nice.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

kkilburn said:


> Anybody use the Heads Up Display with the torque app? It's really nice.


Got a screenshot?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)




----------

